# Ihr habt in letzter Zeit zu viele Instanzen betreten!



## Alianzler (3. April 2008)

Hi ich habe meinen Twink Kloster gezogen, immer rein killen und reset.
Jetzt steht immer: Ihr habt in letzter Zeit zu viele Instanzen betreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie lange dauert den dass und warum kommt das???


Danke schonmal für alle Antworten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reavel (3. April 2008)

Deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (3. April 2008)

vllt gerade damit man nicht so oft durch inis gezogen wird um die zeit zu verlängern bis irgendwelche pvp-twinks ihre ini-sachen haben

...

btw: es heißt alLianzler (also mit 2 L) ^^


----------



## Alianzler (3. April 2008)

mit einem l is absicht aber egal weil mein char heißt so


----------



## Phobius (3. April 2008)

> Blizzplanet News reports on a new WoW instance limit to curb gold farming.
> 
> "During this Wednesday&#8217;s weekly maintenance, we will be implementing code into the game that will limit the amount of unique instances a player can enter. This new code should relieve the realm wide instance instability issues for legitimate players that were caused by players trying to exploit the instances.
> 
> Since many have questions about how the new system works, and why it was implemented. The new system works like this; You can enter up to 5 unique instances per hour. If you try to enter a 6th instance in less than an hour after you entered the first, you will be blocked from doing so. You must wait 1 hour from the time you enter the first instance before you will be able to enter any others. This does not apply to PvP instances, nor do PvP instances count towards your total. The same goes for the Tram and officers' barracks (which aren't instances)."


Quelle


----------



## Gronwell (3. April 2008)

Alianzler schrieb:


> Hi ich habe meinen Twink Kloster gezogen, immer rein killen und reset.
> Jetzt steht immer: Ihr habt in letzter Zeit zu viele Instanzen betreten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube pro Stunde konnte man nur 5 mal resetten.


----------



## Alianzler (3. April 2008)

aha na danke ich schau mal ich hab ja zeit
danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## Seryma (3. April 2008)

macht einfach die gruppe neu oder tauscht einen aus -> resettet!


----------



## Ymenia (3. April 2008)

Ich weiß die genaue Zeitspanne nicht, ich meine es wird erst nach einer Stunde zurückgesetzt, aber wenn du mehr als (lass mich nich lügen) 5 Instanzen innerhalb kurzer Zeit gemacht hast wirst du für eine Stunde gesperrt. Dabei ist es egal, ob man in der alten Gruppe bleibt, rausgeht oder eine neue aufstellt.

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen --> Halloween --> Kloster --> Reiter --> Ring
Nach dem 5. Mal hieß es da auch "Ende"



Tante Edith meinte noch, ich sollte hinzufügen, dass 5 Instanzen am Tag für manche doch zu wenig sind und daher das Limit an Zeit heruntergeschraubt werden müsste ^^ /edit Zeitspanne


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

liest hier irgendjemand den post von Phobius mit quellenangabe bevor er spekuliert?????

und @ fluexx....wenn du langeweile hast mach ein online spiel...aber hoer auf zu spammen


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

falsch fluexx...
ich glaube du bist gleich hier weg
fuer ne gaaaaaaaaaanz lange zeit


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. April 2008)

du kannst pro stunde 5 inis betreten


----------



## alchilèes (3. April 2008)

vote for forenbann für flüxxx
wer so sinnfrei hier rumspamt sollte nen permanenten forenbann bekommen, hast du eigentlich noch so etwas wie verstand ?


----------



## sokill (3. April 2008)

wayne


----------



## Secondsight (3. April 2008)

Ich denke der Thread ersteller weiß nun das man in einer Stunde nur 5mal eine instanz resetten kann....
Desweiteren nein einen aus der gruppe tauschen und blabla wie man das früher gemacht hat hat in keinster weise auswirkung auf den CD der gebunden ist wie eine ID sondern nur auf das Resetten einer instanz also Mund zu -.-

An Moderatoren pls /close die spammen eh nur rum
Thx
MFG 
Second


----------



## Flapso (3. April 2008)

Flüxxx schrieb:


> Jo Alta



............??!!


----------



## x3n0n (3. April 2008)

Flüxxx schrieb:


> xD


Finde ich gar nicht so zum Lachen, kleine Auszeit für dich.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Finde ich gar nicht so zum Lachen, kleine Auszeit für dich.



Darf ruhig ne längere sein ausser man kriegt hier ne eigene "Flüxx"-Ignore funktion!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (3. April 2008)

Du kannst in einer std maximal 5 mal in eine instans aber sonst gibt es kein limit nur halt das mit 5xSdt


----------



## x3n0n (3. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Darf ruhig ne längere sein ausser man kriegt hier ne eigene "Flüxx"-Ignore funktion!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt eine Ignore Funktion, klick mal rechts oben auf "Einstellungen"


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Noch als kleine Ergänzung: Das Ganze ist nicht Char- sondern Acc-gebunden.
Will heissen: wenn ich mit meinem Jäger 5x kurz in eine Instanz husche um Urflechte zu farmen, dann umlogge und dann mit einem anderen Char in eine Instanz gehen möchte, dann bekomme ich diese Meldung ebenfalls.

Die Info ist vielleicht ganz nett für Leute, die meinen sie könnten vor dem Kara-Invite noch mal eben ein paar Chest-Farmruns mit dem Schurken machen oder so... das kann böse ins Auge gehen und peinlich enden, wenn man dann nicht mehr in Kara reinkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (3. April 2008)

Du kannst maximal 5 Instanzen pro Stunde besuchen die Stunde is dann zu Ende wenn du das letzte mal aus einer Ini raus gegangen bist ...


----------



## Leannan (3. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Noch als kleine Ergänzung: Das Ganze ist nicht Char- sondern Acc-gebunden.



Das wußte ich tatsächlich noch nicht. Danke für die Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So eine Peinlichkeit erspart man sich ja schon gerne *g*


----------



## Annovella (30. März 2014)

Der Thread ist 6 Jahre alt - dennoch möchte ich diesen mal noch einmal aufrollen. Ich hatte heute Abend etwas Langeweile und wollte Kara, ZG & TdM für die jeweiligen Mounts laufen. Tja, Pech gehabt. Bin schon den ganzen Abend dabei, ging immer wieder AFK, hab einen Film nebenbei geschaut usw. usf. - wäre nach 1,2 Stunden mit 20 Chars fertig, aber nee, Ars*h lecken!
Warum gibt es diese Sperre immer noch? Es gibt nichts, was die Sperre rechtfertigt. Weil Bots in Inis laufen und Gold farmen? Es gibt 100 andere Wege, um Gold zu farmen. Um den Mountfarmern das Leben schwer zu machen? Ob ich nun alle zwei Stunden mit 5 Chars, oder am Stück mit 20 rein laufe, kann Blizzard doch egal sein!
Appell an alle Spieler(denn dies geht sicher jedem auf den Zeiger): Schreibt ingame einen Vorschlag und sagt den Jungs von Blizzard, sie sollen dies endlich rauspatchen! Belastung für alle Spieler ohne jegliche Vorteile!

Edit: Seit Jahren gibt es auf Dutzenden Internetseiten diverse Threads, wo sich Spieler darüber beschweren - auch ingame.

Blizzard kann manchmal unnötig stur sein.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. März 2014)

Das System hat durchaus seine Berechtigung. Es soll eben ganz genau das zu häufige Abfarmen von Instanzen bzw. bestimmten Instanzteilen (beispielsweise auch Kisten und Rohstoffe) verhindern. Ich kann jetzt nicht einschätzen, wie lange du jeweils für die Instanzen brauchst (220 Sekunden für eine Runde Kara?), aber wenn du nicht gerade direkt fünfmal hintereinander zu Attumen rennst, dann sollte das doch vom Timing her ohne größere Downtimes möglich sein. Vor allem dann, wenn du die anderen Instanzen sowieso mitnehmen willst. Ein schlüssiges Zeitmanagement vorausgesetzt.



Annovella schrieb:


> Edit: Seit Jahren gibt es auf Dutzenden Internetseiten diverse Threads, wo sich Spieler darüber beschweren - auch ingame.
> z.B.


Sehr gut, privater Server und Totengräberei waren schon immer probate Mittel, um die eigene Argumentationsposition zu verstärken. ​


----------



## Annovella (30. März 2014)

Es war nur der letzte Link, den ich offen hatte. kA, ob das ein privater Server ist, darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Hier ist aber ein aktuellerer Link und aus dem Offiforum: http://eu.battle.net...opic/6636293902
Und soll ich lieber den 50. Thread erstellen? Oder mir anhören lassen, "nutz doch die SuFu!"? Nein. Mir ist es grundsätzlich sowieso egal, welches Gemecker man in einem Forum abbekommt, weil man es ohnehin nie jedem recht machen kann.
Ich war gerade 2x TDM HC, danach habe ich in Ruhe einen Freund durch SWP gezogen. Anschließend wollte er mich ziehen und ich konnte nicht in die Instanz für 30 Minuten. Es ist einfach nervig. Und ich habe nicht ewig Zeit, ich will nicht auf irgendwas unnötiges warten(und nein, diese Sperre ist nicht nötig -> ergo ist es sinnbefreites Rumstehen und auf etwas warten, was gar nicht in einem Spiel zu sein hat), es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die außer WoW noch anderes zutun haben. 
Kisten farmen... ohja.. Classic konnte man es noch einigermaßen machen als Schurke in LBRS, aber spätestens seit mitte TBC ist das Kisten farmen sinnbefreit. Blizzard stellt künstlich Schranken in den Weg der Spieler, damit sie gefrustet sind. Ps: Wer Gold farmen will, der macht das durch AH-Geschäfte, indem man Monopolist an Tränke, VZs & Juwesteine wird. Also an "Farmern" wird es nicht liegen. Mechanisch gibt es auch keine Probleme. Wie jeder andere auch, bin ich der Meinung, dass es NICHTS, aber auch gar nichts gibt, was diese Instanzsperre (mittlerweile) rechtfertigt.
Ps: Hab den Link mal raus genommen, weil ich hier nicht indirekt mit priv. Servern werben will.


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. März 2014)

Ich renne auch jede Woche mit 6 Chars Kara zu Attumen, immer noch kein
Mount ...^^. 
Aber ich mache das auch so, dass ich mit 2 Chars noch bis zum Kurator alles
weghaue, die Pets gehen im AH immer noch recht gut. 
Ohne das käme sonst auch die Meldung.

Und ich finde auch das es Schwachsinn ist, ist kann doch grinden wo ich will 
warum muss man so eine blöde Beschränkung aufrecht erhalten ?

Blizz ist wie ein alter Opa, alt und stur.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. März 2014)

Das ist ein Luxusproblem, den Ottonormaluser trifft dieses Problem nicht.

PS: Das gibt es viel schlimmere Einschränkungen.


----------



## Wanderpokal (31. März 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Blizzard kann manchmal unnötig stur sein.



Finde ich nicht. Der Grund ist doch genannt worden:
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]To curb instance farming. [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]Any other questions?[/font]

 Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, dann lass es doch einfach. Es gibt Regeln die nicht jedem passen. Thats Life.


----------



## Annovella (31. März 2014)

Ich kann Bandit1 und Bluescreen zustimmen. Ja, es gibt andere (schlimmere) Probleme. Aber dies ist eben ein Störfaktor, der sehr schnell behoben werden kann.


Wanderpokal schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Der Grund ist doch genannt worden:[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]To curb instance farming. [/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]Any other questions?[/font]
> Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, dann lass es doch einfach. Es gibt Regeln die nicht jedem passen. Thats Life.


Thats life? Soso. Es sind Menschen wie ich, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass dunkelhäutige Menschen und Frauen gleichberechtigt werden, Menschen wie ich haben sich darum bemüht, dass Tiere fair behandelt werden, Menschen wie ich haben dafür gesorgt, dass in Deutschland und anderen Ländern Demokratie herrscht. Wenn du ein Mensch bist, der alles hinnimmt, so wie es ist, dann tust du mir nur leid. Es hat weniger mit "klar kommen" zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit der Gleichberechtigung und mit der Freiheit an Möglichkeiten der Spieler. Es gibt sehr viele Arten zu farmen, warum also ist das "[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]instance farming[/font]" dann nicht erlaubt? Weil es profitabler ist? Nein. Mit Instanzfarming macht man kaum noch Gold in Relation zu andere Möglichkeiten. Okay, ich würde damit klar kommen, aber dann möchte ich auch, dass man pro 5 Minuten nur ein Kraut pflücken, ein Erz abbauen, ein Mob kürschnern, eine Auktion erstellen und jeweils nur ein Lederer, Schneiderer, Schmied, Verzauberer, Juwe,.... -Item herstellen kann.

Durch Instanzen Gold farmen... ist so 2007. Seit 7 Jahren ist diese Entfernung der Sperre also überfällig, denn es gibt schlichtweg kein "[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]instance farming[/font]" mehr. Und wenn jemand lieber Instanzen läuft um "zu farmen", dann ist es sein gutes Recht. Es ist zwar weniger profitabel und sogar teilweise deutlich komplizierter als anderswo Gold zu farmen, aber wenn er es lieber so macht, dann soll es ihm auch so gegönnt sein. Und das Blizzard mit dieser hochnäsigen und abgeneigten Gegenfrage "[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]Any other questions?[/font]" den Spieler wegekelt, ist unter aller Sau. Wie Bandit1 schon sagte: Blizzard ist wie ein alter bockiger Opa, der Angst vor Änderungen hat. Genau wie im Fußball das Thema über Videobeweis und Torlinientechnik. DAS ist die Zukunft. Genau so ist es die Zukunft, dass alle Menschen und Tiere gleich behandelt werden unabhängig ihrer Herkunft und Geschlechts. Auch wenn ich hier weitflächig ableite und natürlich Blizzard intern selbst bestimmen kann, was wie gemacht wird, ist es ein Unternehmen was mit den Kundeninteressen wächst - das weiß jeder. Und wenn die Kunden die Sperre nicht mehr haben wollen, werden sie diese auch entfernen oder zumindest vernünftig darüber diskutieren, als nur das oben in blau geschriebene. Menschen wie du, lieber Wanderpokal, halten den Fortschritt nur auf. Nicht, weil du dich dagegen stellst, nicht, weil du dagegen argumentierst, sondern, weil es dir egal ist.


----------



## Derulu (31. März 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Durch Instanzen Gold farmen... ist so 2007. Seit 7 Jahren ist diese Entfernung der Sperre also überfällig, denn es gibt schlichtweg kein "[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]instance farming[/font]" mehr.



Dieses (nenn wir es mal) "Gating" gibt es ja nicht nur in den alten Instanzen, sondern eben auch in den neuen - es ist eine "allgemein verfasste" Regel, die sämtliche Instanzen betrifft, die ausserhalb des Dungeonfinders betreten werden (es dürfte "eine" einmal verfasste Codezeile sein, die einfach bei jeder Instanz zuschlägt)


----------



## Nexilein (31. März 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> und nein, diese Sperre ist nicht nötig -> ergo ist es sinnbefreites Rumstehen



Schön welche Einblicke du in die Servertechnik hast....
Meiner Erfahrung nach benötigt die Instanziierung eines Dungeons Ressourcen, und das nicht nur für die Zeit in der man sich in der Instanz aufhält.




Annovella schrieb:


> Durch Instanzen Gold farmen... ist so 2007. Seit 7 Jahren ist diese Entfernung der Sperre also überfällig, denn es gibt schlichtweg kein "[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, Geneva"]instance farming[/font]" mehr.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Bis zum Cata Pre-Patch war das Abfarmen von DM, LBRS, UBRS und MC äußerst lukrativ, weil man dort ordentlich Mats für Insane in the Membrane farmen konnte. Gerade die Torschlusspanik vor Cata hat die Preise dann noch weiter in den Himmel getrieben.


----------



## justblue (1. April 2014)

Meines Wissen war der Grund, warum diese Sperre eingeführt wurde, dass zu viele Ressourcen für das Erstellen von Instanzen verbraucht werden. Ihr dürft euch bei den China-Farmern bedanken, die die fehlenden Sperren damals derartig ausgenutzt haben. Selbst die älteste Instanz benötigt immer noch Ressourcen, daher hat es auch keinen Sinn, da irgendwelche Ausnahmeregelungen zu machen.

Wenn man drölfzig Mal pro Stunde eine Instanz neu starten möchte, dann gibt es dort wohl doch etwas zu farmen - zum Beispiel ein Mount. Es kann mir niemand erzählen, dass er nur aus Jux und Tollerei im 5-Minuten-Takt immer wieder in neue Instanzen laufen muss. Gerade die, die sich jetzt über die zeitliche Sperre beschweren, sind später dann auch diejenigen, die sich aufregen, wenn ein Mount plötzlich "jeder" bekommen kann, weil man ja nur Instanzen im Schnelltempo abfarmen muss.


----------



## madmurdock (2. April 2014)

Gerade mit der Einführung ders Transmoggens sind alte Inis doch wieder ziemlich interessant geworden. Dann kam mit Pandaria die Imlementierung diverser Pets hinzu, die auch noch HANDELBAR waren. Da (fast) jeder 500+ equippte Char mit Leichtigkeit durch sämtliche <80 Inis durchrushen kann, würde eine Aufhebung der Beschränkung zu folgendem führen:

1. 100000e von vollgestopften Inis mit je nur 1 Spieler führen
2. Der Sinn des Handels wäre dahin, da Pets wegen Überangebots keine 5 Gold mehr bringen würden.
3. Überlastung des Servers

Somit werden die Spieler gezielt auf die Hardwareressourcen des Servers verteilt um zu verhindern, dass neben der Ökonomie auch noch der Server crasht. Und ein Upgrade würde natürlich Geld kosten. 

Und btw.. Natürlich nervt mich die Sperre auch (wenn einen die Farmlust packt, dann will man auch noch 25 mins nicht wieder aufhören (müssen)!), aber hier kann man ja evtl längere Inis mit einplanen als 5 mal hintereinander Attumen zu kloppen...


----------



## callahan123 (4. April 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Es sind Menschen wie ich, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass dunkelhäutige Menschen und Frauen gleichberechtigt werden, Menschen wie ich haben sich darum bemüht, dass Tiere fair behandelt werden, Menschen wie ich haben dafür gesorgt, dass in Deutschland und anderen Ländern Demokratie herrscht. Wenn du ein Mensch bist, der alles hinnimmt, so wie es ist, dann tust du mir nur leid.



Deine Selbstreflektion in allen Ehren, aber glaubst du wirklich, dass du ein Gutmensch bist, weil du über Dinge meckerst, die du einfach nur blöd findest? 
Denkst du, das ist ein besonderer Charakterzug?

Und wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, hat diese Regel durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Dass du das nicht einsehen willst ist grundsätzlich mal nicht schlimm, jedem das seine, aber sich dann gleich für einen Menschenrechtler zu halten dann doch ein wenig bizarr.

Vorteile:
- schwer/langwierig zu erreichende Erfolge/Mounts/Rüstungssets bleiben einigermaßen schwer zu erreichen -> keine Inflation
- technische Ressourcen werden geschont bzw. können für wichtigere Dinge verwendet werden
- der Spieler ist ggf. länger motiviert sein Ziel zu erreichen, anstatt alles schon an einem Tag hinter sich zu haben -> mehr Abo-Zeit, mehr Einnahmen, WoW bleibt bestehen
...

Du bist doch eigentlich ein Verfechter der alten wahren Spielkultur. Wo nicht alles so einfach war und man in kürzester Zeit alles erreichen konnte. Irgendwie widersprichst du dich dabei doch selbst.


----------



## Imba-Noob (8. April 2014)

Die Sperre wurde per Hotfix am 07.04.2014 von 5 auf 10 Instanzen pro Stunde angehoben.

Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Weltbosse-fuer-alle-mehr-Instanzen-pro-Stunde-aktuelle-Hotfixes-1116640/


----------

